# What to buy - need some advice



## Johanvdmrw (16/5/15)

Hi guys/gals, hope you are enjoying your weekend so far? 

I am sorry if this is a duplicate of a post since I don't want to waste your time. 

I started vaping about a week ago (first time in 10 years I have gone without a cigarette and I am pretty proud of myself thanks to @Franky )

But now I feel I want to step it up a notch because to be honest when I have a 5yo KWV and people are smoking around me, it feels like my twisp is gonna burst out in flames with me vaping it that hard 

Now, I know that I am quite a noob only vaping for about a week but I feel that I would like to invest my money that I would've spent on smokes for the next month (around R1300) into something that I will benefit from going forward. So I would want to buy the best (or something up there) mouth to lung setup that I can get. What would you guys suggest? 

I have been looking at some device combos and I came up with the following :

Eleaf iStick 30w + Kanger Subtank Nano/Mini
OR 
Eleaf iStick 30w + Nautilus Mini

What would you guys say about this? 

I am not looking at chasing clouds or anything. I just want a decent vape with easy pull and great flavor. But getting a nice amount of vape from it would be beneficial. 

Any suggestions would be awesome.

Regards,
Johan

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (16/5/15)

Johanvdmrw said:


> Hi guys/gals, hope you are enjoying your weekend so far?
> 
> I am sorry if this is a duplicate of a post since I don't want to waste your time.
> 
> ...



Hi @Johanvdmrw 

Firstly, congrats on the switch to vaping!!!
You are doing a great thing

I also started on Twisp in Oct 2013. And found a similar thing to you. I wanted more. I wont bore you with the plethora of devices I have been through, lets just say that its been one helluva journey 

Thankfully, the devices today are miles better than just a year and a half ago. 

As for your choices you proposed. I think the iStick30W is a great device. I dont have one but i have the previous 20W model. Super reliable and a great step up from the Twisp battery. Also variable power. My only gripe with it is that I find it a bit small in the hand. Maybe check out the istick 50W. Not much more expensive but double the batt life and I think its more comfortable. I dont have one either but have held it a few times and its great. Anyway, either of those iSticks I think are super. 

As for the tank. subtank Mini vs Nautilus mini. I have them both. For mouth to lung, go for the Nautilus mini. The Subtank mini is a way more intense vape and its more suited to direct lung hitting. Also a great device though because you can buy commercial coils or build your own. 

Perhaps I would say start with the Nautilus Mini first. Its a great device. Ive had mine for many months and still use it. Lovely mouth to lung. And it has good flavour. I would say its a fairly good step up from the Twisp Clearo. Just remember to buy a pack of 5 BVc coils. 1.8 ohm or 1.6 ohm i think is the ones i see more recently. The nautilus mini is tried and tested and its a great mouth to lung device. Holds a reasonable 2ml of juice. 

Keep yr twisp as a backup. 

All the best and let us know how it goes

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## RoSsIkId (16/5/15)

Nautilus mini is great. Its not that heavy on juice. Flav is great. Get some 5pawn castle long to enjoy with the kwv. On darker juices the nauti coils dont last that long. So 5pack with nauti is a must. The 30w istick will serve you well for the next few attys and you can go as low as .5 ohm if you do want to start rebuilding later

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (16/5/15)

Welcome @Johanvdmrw 

The iStick is a winner, especially as an upgrade for a less experienced vaper. It's simple and insanely easy to use. I'm a big fan of the SubTank Mini but for mouth to lung vaping the Nautilus is the better option. The 50W is the better iStick option as it will offer more power later on if you decide to want to try lung hits on a sub ohm tank or dripper, however, do not be tempted to wind it up when the KWV flows too freely, you'll cook that little Nautilus coil silly

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Johanvdmrw (16/5/15)

Thanks for the prompt reply guys. Great community we have here! 

Okay so then I will rather get the Eleaf iStick 50w + Nautilus Mini tank? What about the Aspire Nautilus P3 Thread? Or will that not be compatible with the iStick? Again, sorry if these questions have been answered in the past.  

Just don't want the battery to die on me while the KWV is flowing  I don't booze often, but you know it happens every now and then 

I will definitely be trying that juice @RoSsIkId I am currently vaping Bearded co nr 5. Love the creamy flavors!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (16/5/15)

Johanvdmrw said:


> Thanks for the prompt reply guys. Great community we have here!
> 
> Okay so then I will rather get the Eleaf iStick 50w + Nautilus Mini tank? What about the Aspire Nautilus P3 Thread? Or will that not be compatible with the iStick? Again, sorry if these questions have been answered in the past.
> 
> ...


Hey? I must have dozed off there for a sec, tech moves so fast in this industry.... Nautilus P3? Let me go google this quick...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (16/5/15)

Ah ok, that's why I haven't heard of the Nautilus P3, it's a Nautilus that is threaded for a ProVari P3. So, no, it's not going to work on anything other than the ProVari mod.


----------



## Franky (16/5/15)

Yes they have the p3 thread at vapemob. @Johanvdmrw you will just want the normal 510 thread nautilus mini.


----------



## Johanvdmrw (17/5/15)

Thanks guys!

Eleaf iStick 50w + Nautilus Mini tank it is then 

Amounts to R1298 from vapemob. But they don't have in stock at the moment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Franky (17/5/15)

Johanvdmrw said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Eleaf iStick 50w + Nautilus Mini tank it is then
> 
> Amounts to R1298 from vapemob. But they don't have in stock at the moment


Johan try vapour mountain. Delivery is 50 bucks next day to your desk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (18/5/15)

Most welcome to the forum @Johanvdmrw. iStick with mAN will serve you excellently. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

